# The LOVE Of Bengalis For Bengali. V/s The Disregard Even. Hatred Of Punjabis For Punjabi



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jan 5, 2013)

A Pakistani Punjabi activiist writes to compare HOW much bengalis love their Language...they preferred to LEAVE Pakistan rather than accept the hegemony of URDU....and even offered so many SHAHEEDS to preserve that right....and PUNJABIS instantly and automatically DISCARDED Punjabi in favour of their RELIGIOUS "factionalism"....IF BENGALI HINDUS and MUSLIMS can remain Good Hindus and Good Muslims without discarding BENGALI..why do Punjabis feel otherwise...Punjabis discarded their mother tongue..some even HATE IT enough to DISOWN it in Favour of Hindi/sanskrit...

http://www.rozanaspokesman.com/epap...n=main&yview=2013&mview=Jan&dview=06&pview=13


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jan 7, 2013)

*Re: The LOVE of Bengalis for Bengali..VS the  Disregard even...Hatred of Punjabis for Punjabi*

http://www.rozanaspokesman.com/epap...on=main&yview=2013&mview=Jan&dview=07&pview=6


PUNJABI is no dnager of fading away..says this writer..in fact PUNJABI is growing so fast..it creates jelaousy among many...ha ha


----------



## cheema13 (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: The LOVE of Bengalis for Bengali..VS the  Disregard even...Hatred of Punjabis for Punjabi*

This is only true in Punjab, Pakistan. In Punjab, India, Punjabi will always remain because it is an integral part of Sikhism since all Sikh scriptures are written in Punjabi.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: The LOVE of Bengalis for Bengali..VS the  Disregard even...Hatred of Punjabis for Punjabi*



cheema13 said:


> This is only true in Punjab, Pakistan. In Punjab, India, Punjabi will always remain because it is an integral part of Sikhism since all Sikh scriptures are written in Punjabi.




BUT i see No PUNJABI in any schools in PUNJAB..even the basic RURAL ONES...that teach some Punjabi..the only parents whos end their kids there are the very very poor ones..EVERYONE ELSE goes for ENGLISH MEDIUM PRIVATE SCHOOLS..in which PUNJABI is actively DISCOURAGED.

2. I see so many Punjabi looking sikhs fmo PUNJAB..BUT they CANNOT write OORRA airrah..they write and read HINDI in Devnagree...esp those form Delhi Haryana etc...not a word of Punjabi...and a Cursory look at RESULTS of the PSEB online for PUNJABI as  asubject are DISMAL....studnets with SINGH/KAUR scoring marks like 20 ....12.... 9 out of 100 !!! in a langaugae they speak at home ?? and marks for HINDI range above the 50's....

So simply claiming SIKH SCRIPTURES..in Punjab India is NOT right...the SGGS is in Gurmukhi..but Gurmukhi SCRIPT is seldom seen on any signboards or in Offices etc...SGGS reading is left to "so called professional" pathees etc form deras who make a living out of it...everyone else avoids it due to the notion that "paap" hojuu..an idea suited to the pathees who cna then monopolise the sggs..sad situation..


----------



## Searching (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: The LOVE of Bengalis for Bengali..VS the  Disregard even...Hatred of Punjabis for Punjabi*



Gyani Jarnail Singh said:


> BUT i see No PUNJABI in any schools in PUNJAB..even the basic RURAL ONES...that teach some Punjabi..the only parents whos end their kids there are the very very poor ones..EVERYONE ELSE goes for ENGLISH MEDIUM PRIVATE SCHOOLS..in which PUNJABI is actively DISCOURAGED.
> 
> 2. I see so many Punjabi looking sikhs fmo PUNJAB..BUT they CANNOT write OORRA airrah..they write and read HINDI in Devnagree...esp those form Delhi Haryana etc...not a word of Punjabi...and a Cursory look at RESULTS of the PSEB online for PUNJABI as asubject are DISMAL....studnets with SINGH/KAUR scoring marks like 20 ....12.... 9 out of 100 !!! in a langaugae they speak at home ?? and marks for HINDI range above the 50's....
> 
> So simply claiming SIKH SCRIPTURES..in Punjab India is NOT right...the Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji is in Gurmukhi..but Gurmukhi SCRIPT is seldom seen on any signboards or in Offices etc...Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji reading is left to "so called professional" pathees etc form deras who make a living out of it...everyone else avoids it due to the notion that "paap" hojuu..an idea suited to the pathees who cna then monopolise the Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji..sad situation..


 
Well Sir, what you said is true but as bad as you think IMHO. I have grown up in Delhi. I studied in a Sikh school and they gave us a choice between choosing Hindi and Punjabi after 9th grade. Before that we start with Punjabi in 4 th grade (not sure if things have changed now). So at least in schools managed by SGPC Punjabi is taught to everyone. Rest of the schools do not teach children Punjabi but give them a choice between Hindi and Sanskrit. Some of them offer various languages including foreign ones.
In Delhi many signboards have 4 languages written on them. English, Hindi Punjabi and Urdu even now and Delhi is not a part of Punjab.

In Punjab most schools teach Punjabi. Since most of the higher studies are in English there is no reason for children to be eloquent in Gurmukhi, unless they want to major in it. 
I am not saying things look rosy, in fact they are on decline.


----------



## Searching (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: The LOVE of Bengalis for Bengali..VS the  Disregard even...Hatred of Punjabis for Punjabi*

Things in Pakistani Punjab are very bad though. Through internet I met a Lahori guy who could not speak Punjabi fluently. Can you imagine someone living in Punjab not able to speak the language of the land properly !


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: The LOVE of Bengalis for Bengali..VS the  Disregard even...Hatred of Punjabis for Punjabi*



Searching said:


> Things in Pakistani Punjab are very bad though. Through internet I met a Lahori guy who could not speak Punjabi fluently. Can you imagine someone living in Punjab not able to speak the language of the land properly !




There is a VAST number of Pakistanis living in Malaysia..and I havent yet met one who couldnt speak PUNJABI beautifully..even the YOUNGEST ONES..teenagers etc. Many Pakistanis arrive here on visas looking for jobs and every one can speak the most beautiful Punjabi...even though they are not TAUGHT Punjabi in Schools its their MOTHER TONGUE ...in fact the other day a Sikh man form the Indian Punjab who went to his traditional village in Pakistan after the family left in 1947...spoke the Punjabi of Chandigarh..and one old lady told him..Sardara..PUNJABI vich Gall kar...ahh kee boli jihee boli janneh..mainnu taan kaakh samajh nahin aundee..!!!

Listen tho this..this is the PUNJABI thats spoken in Pakistani Punjab.. 

Jadd da puttar bahar ( canada ) gya hai  ..... heart touching - YouTube


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: The LOVE of Bengalis for Bengali..VS the  Disregard even...Hatred of Punjabis for Punjabi*

Punjabi Poem /Nazm - Anwar Masood - YouTube


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: The LOVE of Bengalis for Bengali..VS the  Disregard even...Hatred of Punjabis for Punjabi*

ANWAR MASOOD - LASSI TE CHA - YouTube


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: The LOVE of Bengalis for Bengali..VS the  Disregard even...Hatred of Punjabis for Punjabi*

Kofta by Anwar Masood (Punjabi) - YouTube


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: The LOVE of Bengalis for Bengali..VS the  Disregard even...Hatred of Punjabis for Punjabi*

Private Baat - YouTube


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: The LOVE of Bengalis for Bengali..VS the  Disregard even...Hatred of Punjabis for Punjabi*

Here listen to what the poet tells out loud...thats the POLITICAL REALITY - in BOTH Punjabs..in LAHORE its the URDU LOBBY and in CHANDIGARH its the HINDI/DEVNAGREE/SANSKRIT LOBBY...BOTH politically correct lobbies push very hard...but its my perosnal opinion that PUNJABI is  STRUGGLING in BOTH HALVES....but looking at the wya PUNJABI is GROWING IN Canada, UK USA and in DIASPORA....its LIFE is going to be LONG and healthy..

Anwar Masood - Punjabi - Pul Chuk Hondi Akhiyaan Koloon Dil Jurmanay Parda Hai.wmv - YouTube


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: The LOVE of Bengalis for Bengali..VS the  Disregard even...Hatred of Punjabis for Punjabi*

"Pit Siyapa"    Sass tay Nuh di Lrayi (Punjabi) - YouTube


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: The LOVE of Bengalis for Bengali..VS the  Disregard even...Hatred of Punjabis for Punjabi*

http://folkpunjab.com/kalam/


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: The LOVE of Bengalis for Bengali..VS the  Disregard even...Hatred of Punjabis for Punjabi*

Self Written Punjabi Poetry Forum


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: The LOVE of Bengalis for Bengali..VS the  Disregard even...Hatred of Punjabis for Punjabi*

Poems by Youngest Punjabi Poet Husnain Masood.mpg - YouTube


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: The LOVE of Bengalis for Bengali..VS the  Disregard even...Hatred of Punjabis for Punjabi*

Arif Shad - Funny punjabi poetry -Miss Call.mp4 - YouTube


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: The LOVE of Bengalis for Bengali..VS the  Disregard even...Hatred of Punjabis for Punjabi*

Ali hussnain is the youngest punjabi poet. He is student of 7th class.He  thinks that Dr Ramma Rattan ji(Dani Maa) has made him punjabi poet.She  discovered his abilities and inspired him.

Now if we see the HUGE CROWDS at these poetry sessions..its hard to imagine the "Lahoriyah" on the Internet who couldnt speak punjabi ???  But thats not to say such people dont EXIST...OH YES they do...for example..the Ex PM of Singapore LEE KUAN YEW couldnt speak a word of CHINESE/MANDARIN...and there are HUNDREDS of THOUSANDS of Malaysian CHINESE who speak ONLY ENGLISH !!!...BUT CHINESE is still the Language of the Largest group of Humans.....many BRITONS cnat speak ENGLISH etc etc is true...BUT its our FARZ as PUNJABIS to PROMOTE PUNJABI...:interestedsingh:


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: The LOVE of Bengalis for Bengali..VS the  Disregard even...Hatred of Punjabis for Punjabi*

Full Punjabi Mushaira Aima Khan vs shareef bhatti - YouTube


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: The LOVE of Bengalis for Bengali..VS the  Disregard even...Hatred of Punjabis for Punjabi*

I watch Many Live Pakistani Channels on the Satellite and via Internet....and while the PUNJABI shows of Pakistan are relatively SECULAR and clean...those form the Indian side are clearly divided into two - One are the GURBANI Based/RELIGIOUS/Gurmukhi  etc...and the second are the MissPooja Honey Singh yo Yo type..utter rubbish and vulgar. There is very LITTLE SECULAR PUNJABI POETRY/shairi coming form the Chandigarh Punjab (at least on U tube/Internet/sat tv becasue TV Channels like PTC ETC ZEE etc also ALL PROMOTE only LACHAR GAIKI of people like honey..mika..etc promoting gun culture, drugs, sharab..jatt chamaar caste based jealousy etc etc...very BAD !! One cannot stand these channels for more than few minutes.


----------



## Searching (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: The LOVE of Bengalis for Bengali..VS the  Disregard even...Hatred of Punjabis for Punjabi*

Gyani ji
I am very active in a India Pakistan friendship forum on internet. There I have met many Punjabis from Pak who told me that Punjabi in big cities is on decline. Most upper middle andmiddle class parents do not encourage their kids to speak in Punjabi.
Though things are different in smaller cities and Pinds.
People outside Pakistan will know the difference once we meet the current school going generation in foreign lands after some years.
The examples you gave of the old lady and videos of Anwar Masood saab (whom I a fan of) are from a different generation.
That by no means mean that Punjabi is finished in Pakistani Punjab. Its Punjab afterall. But its definitely on a decline.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: The LOVE of Bengalis for Bengali..VS the  Disregard even...Hatred of Punjabis for Punjabi*

Haan Ji..
But the one example of the 10 year old Hassan reading such nice Punjabi poetry affirms my belief that the next generation of Punjabis is already here and on the right track...PUNJABI just cannot DIE. The Indian side has taken over 60 YEARS in attempts to destroy the Punjab, Punjabi, Sikhism, etc etc economically socially linguistically..but the Punjabi tree has grown exponentially OVERSEAS in the same decades...the number of Daily Newspapers (FREE)  in Vancouver Canada alone...are nearly 10 times that in Punjab (Paid).Lets hope for the Best...:happysingh:


----------



## Searching (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: The LOVE of Bengalis for Bengali..VS the  Disregard even...Hatred of Punjabis for Punjabi*

Gyani ji 
There are plenty of youtube videos about decline of local languages in Pakistan, If you take them as a proof of ground reality there you will be disappointed.


----------



## Searching (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: The LOVE of Bengalis for Bengali..VS the  Disregard even...Hatred of Punjabis for Punjabi*

Here is one such video.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=A_1SZL3Ccq4


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: The LOVE of Bengalis for Bengali..VS the  Disregard even...Hatred of Punjabis for Punjabi*

Proof of ground reality is very relative and subjective.
IN MALAYSIA..under the BRITISH..the PUNJABI SIKH came first..second was the MUSLIM Punjabi/Pathan and third was HINDU (Brahmins) khatrees etc..and many many Punjabi HINDUS converted to SIKHI just to get accepted...
After Independence the Country is ruled by Mulsim Majority..and in the last few decades its the PAKISTANI MUSLIM thats the preferred choice for citizenship jobs work visas etc..and thus there is a huge INFLUX of Pakistani Punjabis..and it would be one foolish Pakistani that would claim he is NOT a Pakistani but INDIAN becasue then he will be BOOTED out after his 14 day tourist visa expires..whereas as  a Paksitani muslim he gets instant privileges..??? SO In this context the Video you posted sounds like out of sync with ground relaity as we see it here...in the WEST its the Indian SIKH who is more acceptable..and thus a pakistani would love to be "indian"..whereas over here Indian Muslims would love to be called pakistanis but they cant be becasue they dont speak PUNJABI ...


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: The LOVE of Bengalis for Bengali..VS the  Disregard even...Hatred of Punjabis for Punjabi*



Searching said:


> Gyani ji
> There are plenty of youtube videos about decline of local languages in Pakistan, If you take them as a proof of ground reality there you will be disappointed.




Listen to this Historical account on WHY whats happening in BOTH Punjabs...Pkaistani Punjab URDU..and Indian Punjab HINDI - BOTH want to KILL PUNJABI...Punjab is a COLONY on BOTH sides..

Punjab Division will Lead to Disintegration of Pakistan - Nazeer Kahut - Bilatakalluf Ep83 - YouTube


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Mar 13, 2013)

ALEXANDER the GREAT...beaten by PUNJABI KING POROS...the  Turkish afghans Iranian Invaders beaten by Maharaja ranjit Singh....the BRITISH beaten by PUNJABIS. Chellianwaala battlefield had the BIGGEST BRITISH CASUALITIES EVER !!! ..PUNJAB has been a THORN in the side of  EVERY RULING AUTHORITY..Mughals..BRITISH..and then..BOTH Pakistani Authorities and Indian Authorities...BOTH sides are continuing the BRITISH AUTHORITY design to KILL PUNJAB and PUNJABIAT...BBC still refuses to have a PUNJABI SHOW despite the 17 KROR Punjabi speaking peoples in the world...!! WHY ??
Pakistani Media anti-Punjab  Indian media also ANTI-Punjabi/PUNJAB...Paksitan is now on road to FURTHER DIVIDE PUNJAB to make it smaller !!!   Punjab Division will Lead to Disintegration of Pakistan - Nazeer Kahut - Bilatakalluf Ep83 - YouTube


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Mar 13, 2013)




----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Mar 13, 2013)

http://dividepakistan.blogspot.com/


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Mar 13, 2013)

Gyani Jarnail Singh said:


> http://dividepakistan.blogspot.com/




After dividing PUNJAB into haryana (with punjabi speaking areas) Himachal (wtih Punjabi speaking areas) and Punjab....now the same train their GUNS across the Border !!


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Mar 13, 2013)

http://herald.dawn.com/2013/02/19/live-discussion-on-seraiki-province.html

ALL those who are ANTI-PUNJAB are now on track to further divide Punjab...


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Mar 13, 2013)

Punjab Division will Lead to Disintegration of Pakistan - Nazeer Kahut - Bilatakalluf Ep83 - YouTube


----------



## Kanwaljit.Singh (Mar 15, 2013)

Who are these Saraiki people?


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Mar 16, 2013)

Kanwaljit Singh said:


> Who are these Saraiki people?



Heres a link to the saraikis...they are a sub group in the Punjab region..FIRST BROUGHT under Punjab state by conquest of Bahawalpur and Multan by Maharaja Ranjit Singh...

http://waseb.wordpress.com/2010/04/19/saraiki-people/

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saraiki_people

2. Within the next few YEARS..Indian Punjab will see a DEMAND by the BHAIYAHS for BHOJPURI RECOGNITION..judging by the way their population and birth rates in Punjab..vis a vis the Original PUNJABIS who are migrating OUT...Punjab is no more going to be  a Sikh/Punjabi majority area soon...


----------

